# Cold Turkey EQ w/ C-Buffer



## DGWVI (Oct 9, 2019)

This thing is pretty handy, considering my two main guitars don't have volume or tone pots.  Cranking the volume and bass, and zeroing the other two controls works wonderfully with the Ringers in the Parentheses and Ring Thing






My fuzzy board right now. Having the three flavors of op amp Big Muff running into each other  sounds surprisingly good


----------



## twebb6778 (Oct 9, 2019)

That's what I call a board!


----------



## Barry (Oct 9, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 9, 2019)

Very nice! 


DGWVI said:


> considering my two main guitars don't have volume or tone pots.


I must know more


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 9, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I must know more



My main: has a ton more wear on it now



The red one is in need of a regret, and the natural is currently in pieces:


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 10, 2019)

very cool! Big fan of the no-control one pick-up guitars.


----------



## thedwest (Oct 10, 2019)

I've been wondering this and it seems like a good time to ask. What does the C-Buffer do?


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 10, 2019)

thedwest said:


> I've been wondering this and it seems like a good time to ask. What does the C-Buffer do?


Buffers combat the capacitance from longer cable runs, and help keep a low impedance. Basically just keeps your guitar tone intact when using long cables, or a lot of true bypass pedals


----------



## thedwest (Oct 10, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> Buffers combat the capacitance from longer cable runs, and help keep a low impedance. Basically just keeps your guitar tone intact when using long cables, or a lot of true bypass pedals


Thanks! That makes sense. I've gotten pretty good at building these things but still have limited knowledge on how they actually work. I'm working on that though.


----------

